# ASUS P8P67 usb crash/freeze



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello!
I've recently bought a new rig with a nice setup:
Asus P8P67 Pro B3
Intel i5 2500k
Intel 320 series SSD 120gb
Corsair Vengeance 2x4gb 1600Mhz 1.5V
2x Radeon XFX 6950
Corsair Tx850 (850W PSU)
Logitech G5 II mouse (wired laser mouse)
Windows 7 x64 SP1

So, my computer have a clean install with the latest chipset, usb, lan, audio, graphics and mouse drivers, all from the manufacturers. I even double checked my mobo drivers from Asus with Intel and they are all up to date.

The problem is the usb.

My mouse stops working for 2-3 seconds, the usb disconnect sound plays (but no message) and then it comes back. It first occurred about 5 minutes after first boot and has been going on ever since with an interval between 5 seconds and 10 minutes.

Once even, all my usb inputs crashed, leaving me with no option other than to reboot, since both my keyboard and mouse are connected through USB.

I've scouted around the interwebs trying to find a solution and trying different things. I've even tried to contact ASUS support, but then haven't answered me yet, and I don't have any high hopes.

It's not the mouse either, because I use it regularly on my laptop and it works. It also worked on my previous computer.

So far I've tried (other sources reporting that it helped):
All different usb ports
C1/C3/C6 reporting off
RAM set to X.M.P.
PLL overvoltage off
Speedstep off


Any help is really appreciated! 
I'm more than happy to give more information that you need.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Have you adjusted any of the settings in the Bios


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

Those I mentioned.
C1/C3/C6 reporting on/off.
RAM set from Auto to X.M.P.
PLL Overvoltage on/off.
Speedstep on/off.

I even tried USB3.0 Charger on/off.

I'm not sure what else to try.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Set your bios to default.Do you have the Asus A1 suite installed,Disable it if you have and see if your problem persists,If it does disable the Blue tooth receiver..Disable 1 at a time and see what persists.Did you install intel inf and intel management driver?


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't have ASUS AI Suite since it has caused me pain on earlier machines.
I don't have any intel software except LAN drivers. Should I install them?

I will try to disable Bluetooth.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Did you build that system or buy it,If you have the disc for the m/b ?the intel inf and intel management driver should be on the disc...


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

I built the system.
I do have the disc, but I don't have any optical drive for the moment (only had an IDE DVD drive and my mobo doesn't have IDE).

But I can download the intel management driver and see what happens.

Thank you for trying to help so far


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

You could also try power options/advanced settings/USB settings/USB selective suspend setting...set it to disabled...


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

Bluetooth disabled didn't work.
USB selective suspend disabled didn't work.

Asus support got back to me, asked me if my memory were on the QVL list. They are not, but neither is any 8gb memory I've checked so far at the webshop (big nordic computer store).

I will try the intel management drivers now.


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

I found and installed Intel INF, but the problem persists.
However, the only management tool I could find from Intel were some Rapid Storage tool. There were no Intel Managment Engine Driver for my motherboard.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Make sure your RAM is installed in the proper slots (DIMM_A2 & DIMM_B2, blue slots, shown on page 2-5 of your user guide)


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, they are. I checked that before I installed them.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Disable XMP for RAM in BIOS 
Set all RAM timing manually .Increase RAM voltage to 1.55 or 1.6


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

XMP disabled and 1.55V didn't change anything.
What do you mean with RAM timing?

EDIT: 1.6V also unsuccessful.


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

I've now flashed my BIOS to the latest v2001 revision, but still no change.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Have you tried another mouse on the problematic PC?

D/L this program and run it on your PC

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes I have. I have also tried using my mouse on other PCs without problems.

No problems detected with memtest.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Does this happen in safe mode?


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

It happens in BIOS, so I would suspect so, I will try it out though.


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

I was just in BIOS where the mouse disconnected and it didn't come back until I rebooted.
And it also happens in safe mode.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Start off with re-seating the ram.swap them over too the other banks.If problem persists try running the system with 1 stick of ram..4g ram is know to give errors like you are having..

Are you running the 2x GPU in sli mode,Try your system with 1 GPU


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

I will ask one of the Hardware moderators too look at this thread..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your not getting any BSOD's correct?

Start by unplugging the front USB ports from the motherboard to eliminate the possibility of a short or interference issue.

If the rear ports are still disconnecting remove the motherboard from the case and do a bench test to eliminate a motherboard tray/standoff or I/O shield problem.
Bench Test


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank for not giving up so easy guys (like asus support).

I'm running in Crossfire mode yes.
I've not had any blue screens.

I will try with the easier stuff first and get back to you.


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

Unplugging front didn't work.
Since the issue also occurs while in BIOS, could crossfire even be a factor?
Anyway, gonna try 1 memory stick now.


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

Problem still there with 1 memory stick.
Moving on to bench test


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

OK I see now Wrench has joined the thread.He will have much more experience than myself..I recently built the same system..How is your boot times?


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm doing the bench test at the moment and so far I have gone about an hour without problem.
To clarify, I have set up my motherboard on top of the box outside the chassi with mouse, keyboard, ssd, 2x4gb RAM, CPU and 1 graphics card plugged in.

1 hour isn't enough testing ofcourse, but I will continue tomorrow since it's 3am here.
However, I still don't know if the problem is 2x graphics card or a case short, though my bet is on a case short.
I will continue testing tomorrow, and with both graphics card installed.

Thank you guys so much for the help, I really appreciate it!

@Brobarapas - The boot times are pretty short. I'm used to a normal HDD so it's a big up for me. I turned of the marvel storage so it boots even faster. What takes up the most time is the ASUS logo at the start, which is about 6-7 seconds.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What makes you think it has anything to do with the xfire setup?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

OK at least you are getting some were ,A simple bench test .Why didn't I think of it,urrgh.You cant buy experience...Well its back to the cold North sea for me today..Wrench will sort you out.......I will pop by too see how your progressing.Best of luck..


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't know, I've had problems earlier with stranger things. But I will continue to connect things like my 2nd hdd, 2nd graphics card, more usb devices, addition usb controllers and so on and see if I get any problems. If not, then I'm sure it's a case short.

Is there any trick to solve a case short? Anything particular that usually causes this?
I mean, I've always just screwed it in place, thought it was quite simple.

Anyway, I got this birthday party to go to, so I can't do more testing today. :/


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually there is a standoff out of place make sure you have all the standoffs in the tray(usually 9) and a screw through the motherboard for every standoff. Unless your case doesn't use standoffs and has raised bumps instead?


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

The problem occurred again with the computer out of the chassi. So it wasn't a case short after all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you connect anything else before it happened?


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, I started off with about 1 hour like I said, then I plugged in my speakers (through external sound card into usb), and it went for another hour without problems yesterday.
Then this morning it took about 30minutes and the problem occurred twice with 2-3seconds in between. And now it has gone 1.5hours again without problems.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try using it without the USB sound card.

Any USB device drawing too much current can shut down the usb subsystem.


----------



## fdwrrn (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello, I'm having similar problems that started 2 days ago. I was about to replace my mouse since it was about 10 years old, but as I was unplugging usbs, my keyboard stopped working similar to yours and I had no choice but to reboot so I figured it was the USBs fault.

I have no USB devices installed, I'm not running crossfire and I know for sure all my standoffs are correctly placed. I think this is an ASUS problem since this happened seemingly randomly while I was playing a game... very frustratingly playing a game lol

My system specs are very similar to yours minus the ssd and I only run 1 Sapphire 6950. I've reset the bios to default and the problem still persists. Just wondering do you have the ASUS P8P67 PRO Revision 3.1? Not sure if it makes any difference though.


----------



## fdwrrn (Nov 5, 2011)

I found this while googling around, someone recommended this to someone with a similar issue and a P8P67

An USB device may intermittently disconnect and reconnect when you use the USB device in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2

The person couldn't download it, but I can't even get it to install. I have Windows 7 x64 and it keeps saying it's incompatible with my system. Tried almost all the packages. Maybe this will work for you?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That hot fix should be part of SP1, the hot fix D/L is for Win7 RTM(Win7 no Service Packs).


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

I have PRO revision 3.1 yes.

Well, I just came home and I put the computer into the chassi again while carefully putting the screws in the holes.

Now the problem arises as soon as I move my mouse (nothing happens when I scroll/click, only when moving it.
The only USB devices in place are the mouse and the keyboard, so it's not an usb overload.

I guess I gotta take it out of the chassi again.


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, computer is out of the chassi with same devices connected and I've now gone an hour with no issues. I even connected the chassi fans to rule out any PSU issue.

So maybe it's a case short and that one time it happened was due to something else? Maybe there's two factors.

What else can happen just by moving your computer to inside a chassi?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's all I know of, what type of stand offs does you case use the brass ones that screw into the tray or raised humps that the board attaches directly to?


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

Stand-offs that came with the motherboard + 1 that was in the case at start and holds the motherboard in place.

Well, I guess I just have to try to find the "weak spot" in the chassi.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

I noticed the two spots that stood out more than the rest.
It was the backplate for the cpu fan and the screws for the larger cooler on the mobo.

So I put some plastic between the plate and the board and I've now gone almost 2 hours without problems.

However, I assume that this isn't the best solution. It might get hot back there and the plastic maybe gets soft or even melts.
What should I do? I mean, it's not like I want to remove the coolers and I don't really want to ruin the chassi.
Is there some better kind of rubber or maybe some tape I should get?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Could you tell if either was actually touching the tray?

The best option would be to cut the tray out in the areas directly behind the cooler.

Here's a Antec case that has the cut outs


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

I... don't know any more.
I played around about 3 hours without problems, I then connected my 2nd hard drive (WD 500GB SATA), and after about 1 hour of nothing I suddenly got 5-6 usb disconnects within 15 minutes. So now I've disconnected the hdd again to see if it plays any part in this.

I don't really know how to tell if they are touching or not. I would imagine the CPU cooler backplate is touching though, and the screws for the mobo cooler is probably on the edge.


I don't really know what to think any more.


EDIT:








Here's my chassi, and it has some cut outs already, but the cooler backplate (due to the cpu location) is more to the right, half the plate is not "in" the hole.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Take the back side off the case(if it's not already), and see if you can see anything.

There's also probably a good chance at point that it is a problem on the motherboard with a bad trace or cold solder joint and screwing it to the case is causing it to act up.


----------



## PungPillaren (Nov 1, 2011)

I disconnected my hdd, but I still get the issues, but a little less.
They seem very random, sometimes I get a couple in a row and then nothing for an hour.

I think you're right about a cold solder joint or something. I might have to return the motherboard and get a new one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably the best bet to do so while you can exchange it.


----------



## lambon23 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey. I have an Asus P8 Z68-V PRO
It has the same problems you are having.
Every USB on the motherboard suddenly shuts off but you see the devices both recognized and turning on and off.
It's very annoying.

I am going to buy a PCI USB to see if that solves the issue.


----------

